# Modern Marvels: Acid on Youtube



## jimdoc (Apr 25, 2010)

Somebody posted this recently.It is one I couldn't find on the web
until now.
Part 1 (of 5);
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa3ifHYfhRY


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 26, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> Somebody posted this recently.It is one I couldn't find on the web
> until now.
> Part 1 (of 5);
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa3ifHYfhRY


Excellent presentation! I recommend it highly. 

This should help readers understand why nitric is so hard to buy. 

Thanks for the link, jimdoc. 

Harold


----------



## shyknee (Apr 26, 2010)

a must watch for everyone
2 thumbs up , good familiy fun , very informative

thanks jimdoc and Harold

if it wasn't endorsed by Harold then i probably would not have taken a look


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 26, 2010)

All 5 parts of the video are on there. You just have to look in the sidebar for the next parts, they don't seem to pop up in the frame when the current part is done. I figured that everyone here that hasn't seen it should have a chance. I saved them to my computer in case it gets taken down.
Jim


----------



## kalay (Apr 26, 2010)

Definitely a must-see,as are all of the modern marvel films on you tube.I especially loved the part when the 21 year old poured the base directly into the acid,showing exactly why kids should not be doing this sort of stuff,or making difficult decisions.But like they said his father owned the company before him,so what the hell......lets give the kid the highest ranking job here....lol.With age comes wisdom,and experience.


----------



## Noxx (Apr 26, 2010)

I have to do an oral presentation tomorrow. Guess what, I'll present three minutes of the part 3


----------



## Noxx (Apr 26, 2010)

Kalay,

At first, I was like, there is no way this kid owns this business...

Then came the writings on the screen:

He got it from his father.


----------



## kalay (Apr 26, 2010)

I know,the narrator stated that.I still stand by what I said.If he is pouring a base into an acid,while standing over top of it,just to show what the reaction looks like,then he has no business running that company.


----------



## qst42know (Apr 26, 2010)

At the beginning of part 4 they feed the catalytic substrate into boiling sulfuric. The claim is the sulfuric completely dissolves the alumina leaving the platinum behind. 

Is this a viable method to process cats or are they hiding the real process and reagents?


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 26, 2010)

If I remember the video correctly (I saw it when it was on TV last year) the catalyst they are dealing with is from some sort of industrial reactor tower not automotive cats. 

I inferred this from the fact that they sieved out the non-platinum being material before putting the beads in boiling sulfuric. 

As for if it works with cats, I've tested it on beads and had good results. I'm pretty certain I posted photos of the beads before and after they were treated. They turned very soft and powdery after a short boil in concentrated H2SO4.

Steve


----------



## skippy (Apr 27, 2010)

I've attacked honeycomb with boiling hot sulfuric. I didn't put much acid in, but it still turned the honeycomb into mush. I didn't check to see how much ceramic had been solubized, but I imagine with enough acid you could dissolve a large part of it.


----------



## Oz (Apr 29, 2010)

Just remember that hot concentrated H2SO4 puts even elemental Rh into solution.


----------

